# Ab welchem Onboard-Sound lohnt sich eine Soundkarte?



## clange (3. Mai 2017)

Meine Frage ergibt sich aus dem Titel. 
Ab wann lohnt es sich eurer Erfahrung nach? 

Mein Mainboard ist das Z97 Extreme 4:

Es verwendet den Realtek 1150 und hat Purity Sound 2 (was auch immer das heißen mag).
Ich bin nicht so der übertriebene Audiofetischist, spiele aber ganz gerne mit ordentlichen Kopfhörern und schaue auch mal gerne einen Film über ein halbwegs anständiges Logitech 2.1 System.

Danke vorab.


----------



## teachmeluv (3. Mai 2017)

Servus,

da ich bereits ähnliche Fragen hier gestellt habe: bei der Peripherie, welche du da aufzählst, wirst du durch eine Soundkarte keinen Mehrwert haben. Allerdings wäre da noch interessant zu wissen, was genau "ordentliche(n) Kopfhörer" sind? Für die könnte es sich ggf. lohnen. Aber wenn diese im Preisbereich unter 70 € liegen, wird es auch da zu nichts führen.


----------



## TomatenKenny (3. Mai 2017)

was verstehst du unter ein anständiges L.2.1 system ?


----------



## MusicX123 (3. Mai 2017)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> da ich bereits ähnliche Fragen hier gestellt habe: bei der Peripherie, welche du da aufzählst, wirst du durch eine Soundkarte keinen Mehrwert haben. Allerdings wäre da noch interessant zu wissen, was genau "ordentliche(n) Kopfhörer" sind? Für die könnte es sich ggf. lohnen. Aber wenn diese im Preisbereich unter 70 € liegen, wird es auch da zu nichts führen.


Und was ist mit dem HyperX Cloud? Kostet ~65€. Lohnt es sich in deinen Augen für dieses Headset nicht? 

Von Logitech gibt es keine anständige Lautsprechsysteme bzw. überhaupt was


----------



## teachmeluv (3. Mai 2017)

MusicX123 schrieb:


> Und was ist mit dem HyperX Cloud? Kostet ~65€. Lohnt es sich in deinen Augen für dieses Headset nicht?
> 
> Von Logitech gibt es keine anständige Lautsprechsysteme bzw. überhaupt was



Ich habe das Lioncast LX50, was in die gleiche Liga wie das HyperX fällt, auch da wurde mir bereits mitgeteilt, dass eine Soundkarte vom Klang keinen Mehrwert bieten wird. Spiele einfach ein bisschen mit der Software der Onboard-Lösung herum und finde deine optimalen klanglichen Einstellungen. Hören ist ja am Ende auch einfach subjektiv 


EDIT: da habe ich den falschen zitiert. Der zweite Teil meiner Antwort gilt natürlich dem TE.


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. Mai 2017)

MusicX123 schrieb:


> Von Logitech gibt es keine anständige Lautsprechsysteme bzw. überhaupt was


Doch:
Logitech Z906 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland, aber die kosten richtig Geld.


----------



## clange (3. Mai 2017)

Danke schon mal für die fixen Antworten:

Headset ist folgendes: 

Creative Sound BlasterX H5 Tournament Edition - Headset mit Kopfhorer-Qualitaten

Speaker sind: 

Logitech Z323 2.1 Lautsprechersystem 30 W RMS schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Die Kopfhöre sind neu, das Speaker-System ist schon ein bisschen in die Jahre gekommen, war damals Preis-Leistungs-Sieger in der PCGH, wenn ich nicht irre. 

Aber ich fürchte schon, dass das für euch nicht als "ordentlich" durchgeht, oder? ;_;


----------



## MusicX123 (3. Mai 2017)

Zum Headset: Da kannste ne Soundkarte wie z.B.: die ASUS Xonar DGX oder Creative Sound Blaster Audigy FX nehmen. Steht sogar im PCGH Bericht, zitat: "Prinzipiell reicht dazu eine gut ausgestattete Onboard-Sektion, um dem Headset aber die volle Klangstärke zu entlocken, würden wir zu einer ordentlichen Soundkarte raten."

Für das 2.1 System reicht Onboard, da kommt nicht mehr dabei raus. Da gabs doch ein Spruch, du kannst keine Sche*ße zu Gold machen. Bei guter Soundqualität biste im 2.0 Bereich bei 200€ aufwärts. 2.1 dann 500€ aufwärts. 5.1 dann 800€.


----------



## MusicX123 (3. Mai 2017)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Doch:
> Logitech Z906 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland, aber die kosten richtig Geld.



Das ist für mich untere Mittelklasse


----------



## clange (3. Mai 2017)

2.1 für 500€? Was sind denn da vernünftige Hersteller oder Produkte?

Die PCGH-Redaktion scheint da ja nicht so audiophil zu sein und bewertet auch welche unter 100€ ordentlich.


----------



## lustige_Fehlerquelle (3. Mai 2017)

Er hält wohl Genelec für vernünftige Hersteller, da kauf ich mir lieber einen Gebrauchtwagen drum..


----------



## MusicX123 (3. Mai 2017)

clange schrieb:


> 2.1 für 500€? Was sind denn da vernünftige Hersteller oder Produkte?
> 
> Die PCGH-Redaktion scheint da ja nicht so audiophil zu sein und bewertet auch welche unter 100€ ordentlich.



z.B: M-Audio BX5 D2 mit BX Subwoofer
oder
JBL LSR 305 mit JBL LSR 310 S


----------



## TomatenKenny (3. Mai 2017)

clange schrieb:


> Danke schon mal für die fixen Antworten:
> 
> Headset ist folgendes:
> 
> ...



tut mir leid und das soll jetzt wirklich nich beleidigend sein aber das ist nix ordentliches. und da hilft auch keine soundkarte. hatte selber mal solche brüllwürfel Z2300 und da half auch keine soundkarte, klang alles wie billiger matsch. und auf pcgh brauchst du nich hören, die testen meistens eh nur mainstreammüll.


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. Mai 2017)

MusicX123 schrieb:


> Das ist für mich untere Mittelklasse


Du hast die Anlage noch nie gehört?


----------



## Tilfred (4. Mai 2017)

Hier gibt es ein Paar die testen zumindest verschiedene Anlagen.

Die Meisten hier plappern dummes Zeug nach, bei Sound ist Logitech bei denen grundsätzlich 
nichts, obwohl wahrscheinlich keiner alles ausprobiert hat was da so angeboten wird.

Klang, hören ist immer subjektiv, deswegen ist es auch schwer Jemandem etwas vorzuschreiben.
Und was für den Einen Gerumpel ist, erfährt der Andere als höchste Ekstase.


----------



## JackA (4. Mai 2017)

Ich hab sehr viel gehört aber bin es leid mich von Thread zu Thread zu wiederholen. Einfach die Forensuche nutzen, gibt genug, die dieselben anfragen schon gestellt haben.
Ich sags mal kurz:
Will man zu fetten Bass ohne Mitten: Logitech
Will man vollen Klang: andere Hersteller wie Edifier, Genius, Microlab und co.
Will man Bass und vollen Klang: Budget erhöhen. Allein Subwoofer fangen bei 130,- an.

Und die Frage sollte nicht lauten "ab welchem Onboard brauche ich eine Soundkarte" sondern "ab welchem Soundsystem brauch ich eine Soundkarte". Wobei das auch hinterfragt werden kann, da man Klang auch digital übertragen kann, was der 1150 auch unterstützt und dann ist man sowieso außen vor, welche Soundlösung im PC arbeitet, oder bei digital, eben nicht arbeitet, da die Klangverarbeitung:
Bei analog der PC und bei digital das Soundsystem übernimmt.


----------



## taks (4. Mai 2017)

Tilfred schrieb:


> Die Meisten hier plappern dummes Zeug nach, bei Sound ist Logitech bei denen grundsätzlich
> nichts, obwohl wahrscheinlich keiner alles ausprobiert hat was da so angeboten wird.


Ist eben eine Frage des Preises und der Qualität. 
Bei einem 2.1 Logitech System für 100€ kann man klanglich eben kein Wunder erwarten.
Auch wenn sie für Ihren Preis nicht schlecht klingen.



> Klang, hören ist immer subjektiv, deswegen ist es auch schwer Jemandem etwas vorzuschreiben.
> Und was für den Einen Gerumpel ist, erfährt der Andere als höchste Ekstase.


So ist es. Ich bin mit meinen 5" Studiomonitoren ohne Subwoofer völlig zufrieden.
Andere haben lieber etwas mit mehr Bass, dafür legen sie weniger Wert auf Höhen und Mitten.


----------



## iGameKudan (4. Mai 2017)

Ich nutze auch "nur" einfache Edifier R1900T II-Aktivlautsprecher. Und die hören sich für 100€ echt verdammt gut an - und ja, selbst bei denen hört man einen deutlichen Unterschied zwischen einem durchschnittlichen Onboard-Sound und einer Soundkarte. Der onBoard-Sound meines Z270 Pro4 mit ALC892 ist schon wirklich nicht der Beste... Die Terratec Aureon 7.1 PCIe macht da schon deutlich mehr her. 

Klar ist das für absolute Soundfetischisten immernoch ein schlechter Sound... Jedoch geben diese meist auch hunderte Euros für ihr Soundequipment aus - und da stelle ich mir doch schon irgendwo die Sinnfrage. Aber jeder wie er mag. 

Zur Frage des TE: Mit seinem Soundequipment dürfte da tatsächlich nicht mehr viel drin sein. Klar nutzt er auch nur onBoard-Sound, jedoch einen, welcher mit dem ALC1150 (und Boards die den haben, sind audiotechnisch eigentlich immer gut ausgerüstet...) ganz vernünftig ist.


----------



## Tommy1911 (4. Mai 2017)

In der aktuellen PCGH findet man einen Test zu dem aktuellen Onboard Lösungen. 

Ergo selbst 600€ Bretter sind guten Soundkarten unterlegen. 

Der ALC1220 ist, wenn er gut implementiert ist, ganz brauchbar. Aber das wird man selten finden. 

Gesendet von meinem MI 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KrHome (4. Mai 2017)

Eine Soundkarte ist klangtechnisch rausgeschmissenes Geld.

Sie hat ausschließlich eine Daseinberechtigung in punkto Funktionalität (Anschlüsse) und Abschirmung (sofern man beim Onboard Sound mit Störgeräuschen Probleme hat). 

Es ist wesentlich sinnvoller mit dem gesparten Geld eine Stufe höher beim Ausgabe-Equipment einzusteigen. Soll heißen: Der Einfluss der Lautsprecher auf den Klang ist um ein Vielfaches höher.

TomsHardware hat sich mal Technik für mehrere tausend Euro besorgt und ein paar audiophile Leute drangesetzt. Niemand konnte zuverlässig den Onboard Sound von der Soundkarte unterscheiden. Da waren bestenfalls Zufallstreffer dabei.



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ich nutze auch "nur" einfache Edifier R1900T II-Aktivlautsprecher. Und die hören sich für 100€ echt verdammt gut an - und ja, selbst bei denen hört man einen deutlichen Unterschied zwischen einem durchschnittlichen Onboard-Sound und einer Soundkarte. Der onBoard-Sound meines Z270 Pro4 mit ALC892 ist schon wirklich nicht der Beste... Die Terratec Aureon 7.1 PCIe macht da schon deutlich mehr her.


Die Frage ist hier, ob das für dich subjektiv aufgrund irgendwelcher Softwareverstärker ist oder ist der Klang wirklich besser? An Letzteres glaube ich nicht.

Ich hab rein zufällig die gleichen Boxen wie du (die seinerzeit übrigens das Beste waren, was man für 100 Euro kaufen konnte). 
Diese hier: EDIFIER R1900TII 2.0 Lautsprechersystem (44 Watt): Amazon.de: Audio & HiFi 

Wenn ich den Soundtreiber auf neutral stelle, höre ich absolut NULL Unterschied zwischen meinem Realtek ALC887, ALC892 und einer guten alten Soundblaster X-Fi Extreme Music.

Früher als ich ich noch Zeugs wie Creatives Crystalizer oder Bass Boost benutzt habe, dachte ich auch, die Soundkarte klänge ja soviel besser. Tatsächlich sind das reine Klangverfälscher, die halt "punchy" klingen, aber mit Qualität so rein garnichts zu tun haben.


----------



## wuselsurfer (4. Mai 2017)

KrHome schrieb:


> Eine Soundkarte ist klangtechnisch rausgeschmissenes Geld.


Ein wahres Wort.

Und die Z 906 ist schon wegen der genialen Ein- / Ausganssteuerung ein Genuß.
Vom harten, trockenen Baß mit noch vorhandenen Mitten mal ganz abgesehen.

Alles was drunter liegt ist klangtechnisch sehr viel weiter unten angesiedelt.
Und ein Satellit wiegt mehr, als so manch hochgelobte Anlage ... .

Ich hab schon viele Audioanlagen gehört als Händler, aber für das Geld gibt es wohl nicht viel Besseres.


----------



## lustige_Fehlerquelle (4. Mai 2017)

Ja es kommt auch drauf an, ob man lineare Lautsprecher verwendet oder welche die einfach irgendwo von haus aus den Bassbereich und die Höhen automatischen pushen, boosten oder auf deutsch anheben. Und das machen fast alle HiFi- bzw auch PC-Lautsprecher bzw Boxen, etc.

Es gibt einige Modelle die ziemlich linear modulieren und ausgeben - zB (aber nicht ausschließlich) gibt es da welche von AKG, Kopfhörer mein ich jetzt. Bei Boxen gibt es relativ "günstige" Yamaha-Boxen (die mit den weißen Membran), sind schon ältere Modelle aber schwer in Ordnung. Damals haben die zwischen 600 und 800 Euro gekostet. Die Frage ist: braucht man das zwingend? Zwingend sicher nicht. Vorallem was will man damit machen? Etwas abmischen, mastern, also als Abhöre, oder doch eher für fulminante Videofilme mit ordentlich Bumms bzw für Spiele. 

Ich hab ewig alte Logitech-5.1er Boxen - die waren mal ganz in Ordnung, zumindest für Spiele und Videos. Für mehr hab ich sie so nie wirklich verwendet. Schon auch Musik gehört mit, aber nicht um irgendetwas zu mischen, etc. 
Jetzt klingen sie.. naja - sie sind schon alt und das hört man auch. Es waren auch garantiert nie besonders lineare Lautsprecher - natürlich nicht. 5.1-Boxen eben - HiFi - passt schon. Für mich waren sie ziemlich gut und zwar FÜR DEN EINSATZZWECK. 

Wie ich schon weiters oben gesagt habe: Wer wirklich teure gute Boxen braucht, vielleicht auch im tontechnischen bzw Mischbereich, der darf sich gerne nach Genelec umsehen.. Aber dann bitte nicht auf den Preis schauen


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. Mai 2017)

Hört Euch einfach mal die Z 906 an, dann reden wir weiter.


----------



## Körschgen (5. Mai 2017)

Ich kenne die Logitröten.

Sind bessere 5.1 Würfel als die ganz billigen Pappkisten aus eigenem Haus.

Von tollem Klang dennoch weit entfernt.

Ist und bleibt Logitech Bumm Bumm Sound.

So wie alles in diesen Bereichen.
Ob da nun Teufel oder Logitech auf der Kiste steht, macht kaum Unterschiede.
Das Talent dieser Systeme liegt beim "vorgaukeln" vollen Klanges.

Im direkten Vergleich fällt auf was alles fehlt und welche Bereiche aufgeblasen werden.

Ich möchte den ganzen Brüllwürfel Systemen aber nicht ihr Daseinsberechtigung absprechen.

Für paar Videos oder Musik im Garten/Terasse sind die schon ok.

Nur sollte man sich klar sein, fürs gleiche Geld schon wesentlich harmonischere Regallautsprecher zu bekommen.


Ich bleib jedenfalls bei meinen 804ern.


----------



## FROSTY10101 (5. Mai 2017)

Eine hörbare Verbesserung hast du mit einer Asus Essence STX.
Übertrifft jeden Onboard-Sound.

Kann man gebraucht schon für 70 bis 80,-Euro kaufen.
Neu gibt es da nur deren Nachfolger, die  Asus Essence STX II für runde 200 bis 230,-Euro

Beispiel:
ASUS Xonar Essence STX II, Soundkarte schwarz, Retail
Asus Xonar Essence STX II 7.1 PCIe x1 - Hardware,

Kommt halt auch drauf an, ob man viel per hochwertigen Kopfhörer macht, denn da lohnt sich solch eine Karte.

Bei Ballerspielen über Lautsprecher, würde ich, um Kosten zu sparen, und dennoch einen saftigen Sound zu erhalten, den PC, per SPDIF /Optischen Kabel mit einem Verstärker verbinden, den man ja meist bereits besitzt, und die fetten Boxen links und rechts des Monitors platzieren.
Das bringt weit mehr, als ein paar poplige Plastiklautsprecher am Ausgang des Onboardsounds.


----------



## Sonmace (8. Mai 2017)

Ohne AVR receiver und passende boxen (ca. 700€ einstig) auch kein guter sound, PC soundlösung sind allsamt für n .......


----------

